# Spray Preservative on Windrows



## Bill Becker (Mar 12, 2015)

Can you directly spray the hay preservative on the windrow right before baling?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Bill, Welcome to Haytalk. I have never heard of anyone doing that before. It would be much better to apply as it is being baled so that you can get good coverage on all of the hay and not just the hay laying on top of the windrow. JMHO Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Mike is right, and I remember this being discussed a few years ago, but not the details. Do a search on "preservatives" and you might find it. In theory, nozzles added to a "windrow fluffer" like the Vermeer tedder/rake that I have sitting out in the back could do it and probably get good coverage, but I suspect you would use considerably more preservative and the stuff is expensive.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bill Becker said:


> Can you directly spray the hay preservative on the windrow right before baling?


Why? In what application would it be more cost efficient than directly before it goes into the baler?


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

There is actually a product that you spray on the hay as you cut it. It's out of idaho I think. I had a buddy up there that used it. He said it would knock a day off of drying, and give a feed value boost.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

*You Can*, but it may not work for you.

Need to spray the hay from the push bar on a mower conditioner. Need 30 gallons per acre. Maybe more for a large yielding cutting.

Works on alfalfa only, not a grass mixed stand.

Laying your hay out in a swath wide enough to cover 80% of the ground will speed the drying more than spraying Potassium Carbonate on the hay.

Yes it works as advertised. Just remember there are better options. Figure how to drag a Tedder directly behind your MoCo, or bolt fins on the deflector behind the conditioner to spread the hay. Do not be aftaid of a tractor tire running over down hay.

New NH Disk bines, or it's cousins,will do the same for you. My OLD NH 411 has been modified and it works.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

NDVA the two solutions are different. One is a drying agent and the other is a preservative.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Bill, Welcome to Haytalk. I have never heard of anyone doing that before. It would be much better to apply as it is being baled so that you can get good coverage on all of the hay and not just the hay laying on top of the windrow. JMHO Mike


our mutual friend and your neighbor, Mr. Smith tried this very concept a few years back. He applied preservative and some special type of sprayable molasses and possibly some additional green dye on top of windrow. The nozzles were mounted on a twin rotary rake along with a sizable tank.

He was going to be the only rake operator so he could oversee application and keep the process out of baler operators hands as he ran from 3 to 7 balers. Aside from having better control of the deal he also didn't have cost of multiple applicators.

It was not a success, or at least that's what he told me after the first season. I forget the exact reason but I would think volitzation might be one. You have to give him credit for not only thinking outside the box but also actually doing it.


----------

